# Coshocton Catfish Tournaments (woodbury outfitters)



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I will be holding Catfish Tournaments at Woodbury Outfitters once a month starting in April and going until October. I am still working on a schedule but wanted to let everyone know and see what kind of interest there is ...I will have the rules, and exact schedule posted in a few days...

Anyone interested in fishing?

They will be team tournaments, and run from 6pm to 1am...$30 a team


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

ok here is the schedule...

April 24
May 22
June 5
July 31
August 28
September 11
October 9

The tournaments will be held at the old 751 boat ramp just off of 36. Signups will be from 530-6pm and the tournaments will run from 6pm-1am.

2 man teams $30 per team, which includes big fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Team Hookset Tournament Rules

Registration and Weigh in:
Registration will be held from 5:30pm to 6pm in the Woodbury outfitters parking lot.
Weigh ins will be held PROMPTLY at 1am. At least one member from each team must be in line to weigh in by 1:05.
If you are not in line by 1:05AM you WILL be disqualified!

Entry Fees:
Entry fees will be $30/Team (2 man teams) $20 will go to the main pot, and $10 to the big channel cat pot.
There will also be an additional $5 big flathead pot, this is optional.

Payouts:
Payout will be as follows: 1st place 50% 2nd and 3rd place will be split appropriately.
Big Channel cat pot 100% Big Flathead pot 100% $1 from every entry will go to pay for fliers, scales, prizes, ETC. 

Baits:
Any LEGAL bait may be used. NO TROTLINES! NO JUGLINES! NO LIMBLINES! NO BANK LINES! ETC!

Rods: According to Ohio state law, each person may only use 2 rods.

Fishing Location:
Anglers may fish anywhere in the state of Ohio, including the Ohio River.
Anglers may NOT fish any paylake of any kind!

SIZE LIMITS:
There will be a five (5) fish limit of channel cats and or Flatheads with the following minimum requirements:
Channel Catfish &#8211; 15 inches
Flathead Catfish &#8211; 15 inches

Additional Rules:
Anyone attending a tournament MUST pay an entry fee. If you bring your friend that doesnt fish, that is just watching,
HE/SHE IS PAYING AN ENTRY FEE!

There WILL be random live well checks at the beginning of any given tournament.

If you have proof of someone cheating in a tournament, you must have a detailed, written statement to the tournament director at least
20 minutes prior to weigh in.

Lastly, We are all adults who enjoy the sport of catfishing! We all know right from wrong. Lets have fun and a little friendly
competition!

If there is anything I forgot to mention, or anyone has any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]
or call Chuck Snyder at 330-897-6531

The 751 boat ramp is located between West Lafayette and Newcommerstown just off of rt 36 (16)...You turn onto 751 go over the bridge and make a left turn directly after the bridge...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Due to lack of interest in Woodbury Outfitters, I will be moving the location of these tournaments...I will have the new location posted by the end of the week...


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

any luck on cats? PM me maybe we can get together on some tournaments. I have the East Central Ohio tournaments. I talked with you before. maybe we can team up.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I will most likely be moving the tournaments somewhere between West Lafayette and Newcommerstown, probably the old 751 boat Ramp...

Shaun PM me with what you had in mind...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Bout 99% sure that I will be holding these at the old 751 ramp...Just off of 36...Anyone interested in fishing these?


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

the only problem with that ramp is lighting and parking...its awful dark and awful small there at night .....what about the coshocton ramp by the sewer plant, plenty of light and space


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Being that most of the interest has come from people from Phila, Dennison, Tusky, and so on, I would rather do it at the 751 spot cuz its a little closer for them...I know there isnt a ton of parking there, and lighting isnt an issue...But I will be having the tournaments there


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

sounds better for me, i was wanting to fish a few but new i didnt want to go to woodbury GOOD IDEA...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

These tournaments will be held at the old 751 boat ramp that is a for sure...They will run from 6pm-1am...ALL FISH MUST BE RELEASED! This is not an option! If people decide to not follow this rule, they will be disqualified...


----------

